# :D So I finally gave in...



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

So I finally gave into temptation, broke down, and bought myself a new Browning X-bolt Hunter in .270 Winchester.
The plans for next year include me having all of firearm season in NY off, so am planning to spend almost all of my time in the field. As such, I had an excuse, for once, to purchase a new firearm. After having done quite a bit of research, found the new X-bolts to fit the bill. Not terribly expensive, well built, and backed by a company I have a lot of respect for. 
Pics will follow as soon as I break out the camera.


----------

